# Pantry pictures



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

DH got the concrete work done in the old cellar a few weeks ago, and last week I finally got all my canned goods put away. I've had them spread out on my kitchen/dining room floor since I started canning back in August.

People say you should cook from scratch, but I have no problem grabbing three or four jars to make a meal.





























Cathy


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Wonderful !!!! > Marc


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. TSK,TSK all that "processed food' will kill you LOL


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

nice job on the cellar and the canning!!!


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice! Looks like you've been busy this summer!


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

You guys have got it 'going on'!!! Job well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Huge amounts of pantry envy going on here. Wonderful job!!!!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! One can learn so much from a picture. What a neat idea to use the original boxes from your jars to cover the prepared ones with. Keeps dust off & makes for much saver stacking of a top row. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Old Swampgirl, right now I have lots of boxes, but I guard them well. I'm not sure what I'll do several years from now when I'm using jars I've had around for a while and the boxes have worn out.

I bring a lot of extra produce in to work, and I tell people, take what you want, but don't take my boxes!!!!

Cathy


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Great Pictures! Nice strong shelves.


----------



## G3farms (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is something to be really proud of :clap::clap:

uhhh what time did you say supper would be ready :teehee:


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks Great!!! I wish I had a basement!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Macybaby said:


> I'm not sure what I'll do several years from now when I'm using jars I've had around for a while and the boxes have worn out.
> Cathy


Cathy, most of my boxes wore out long ago so this is what I did. Most of these boxes are from motor oil (I had an old truck that used so much oil, it needed its own refinery!). Rebend the top flaps a bit and they hold 24 pint jars (with a layer of cardboard between layers). This is most of this years' canning. I put it in my pole barn so I would be forced to use the rest of last years canning, which is in the house. The boxes have labels on the front so I know what's inside.










The barn looks like a farmer's market.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I noticed there is a lot of other type of "lubricant" boxes in there too!

I have found the best place to get nice boxes is the liquor store. They go through a lot and they are sturdy boxes too.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Macybaby said:


> DH got the concrete work done in the old cellar a few weeks ago, and last week I finally got all my canned goods put away. I've had them spread out on my kitchen/dining room floor since I started canning back in August.
> 
> People say you should cook from scratch, but I have no problem grabbing three or four jars to make a meal.
> 
> ...


"sniff, snifff"" :bow: that is just too beautiful for words!


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

*Very Nice!*


----------



## deb_77 (May 21, 2010)

Amazing!

Its so neat and clean too.


I'm jealous!


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

SO envious!!!! Even DH looked over and was impressed ("look at how tidy it is!")...I was more impressed by the amount you put up this season! Something to strive for here!


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

so, what time is dinner going to be ready?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am in TOTAL envy! Beautiful...... Great job! both of ya'll.
I love looking at others pictures, I am always so impressed!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I noticed the hot water heater in there and the piping. Does this not put too much heat in the room?


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks great... all that yummy food just waiting to be eaten! Now that is security!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Motdaugrnds, what you see of the hot water heater is mostly insulation. It's a Marathon and gives off no heat at all. It has a big plastic shell with foam that surrounds the actual unit. For DH and I, it costs us about $10 a month for hot water (it's on a discount program because the utiltiy co can shut if off in times of high power usage) 

The main heat source year round in the basement is that darn dehumidifier. And I have to keep it running or the place will stay very damp. It is right outside the door to the cellar area.

Cathy


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

That's gorgeous. I also love how well lit it is. I have a mini pantry in my 1905 kitchen but it's so dark, no light over there at all. 

Well, plus I don't have the gorgeous jars of home canned produce in there either  Next year!!!

I love seeing photos like this.


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh so envious!!
We excavated a hole this fall for our root cellar / pantry. Our 11 foot deep hole turned out to make a really bad root cellar. 
makes a great swimmin hole though! We pumped it out a few times, but within 2 days it would fill back up with 7 feet of water. We filled the hole in this weekend.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Strawhouse - if we dig down 11 feet, we'll also end up with a swimming pool. The basement of the addition we added is a foot higher than the cellar, and even though we made the basement with 7' ceilings, our addition ended up 2' higher than the rest of the house. Had to change our plans for the roof line.

Originally the basement was suppose to be a foot lower than the floor of the cellar, but during excavation, they had water seeping up before they got that low, so we stopped above the water and adjusted the rest of the plans. We do have a sump that runs daily - year round. The deer like the water source in the dry years when all the stock ponds dry up around here. Yup- even in really dry years we are still pumping water out of the sump. If the dehumidifier stops running for any length of time, everything starts to feel damp down there. 

I can't use my cellar for dry storage - I can potatoes and freeze squash and chopped onions because I have no place to store them where they don't go soft in a month or two. Bummer, but you have to work with what you've got.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Wonderful!! I need to post some pics of the pantry hubby just built me.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

TJN66 - Please do post pics!! Please.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh - very nice. Lots of shelf space.

Why do you need boxes? Why are the canned goods in boxes in the other photo? Suitcase Sally's? 

The jars looks so pretty out where you can see them plus it would be easier to reach? Why the boxes?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Boxes are just storage devices, a way to get more on a shelf without the worry that something is going to get tipped over. Those glass jars don't bounce well . . .

They look pretty on the shelf, but if for some reason I had a few fall, I'd come up with something different in a hurry. DH has no reason to be in the cellar except for getting jars, and he's the number 1 culprit when it comes to knocking things down. Cats come in second to him. I can't even hang pictures in the hallways.


----------

